# Don`t know if I mentioned my new dog?



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

OK... failed foster. 
He was taken to the vet to be pts because the owner was a twonk. Luckily the vet asked for him to be signed over instead. 
Here he is at the beach today with the others.

Alfie is a 15 month old border collie










he likes runnin`










and sploshin`










and playin`ballie










thanks for looking.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

he's lovely. i know a veterinary nurse and she is always bringing dogs home with her because idiot owners get fed up with them and want them pts. good for you taking him in


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 6, 2012)

dont know how anyone could do that hes a lovely pup, good luck with him hope you have many happy yrs together


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I just don't understand some people, they really are clueless  All it takes is a bit of research to ensure an animal is right for you. Is it really so difficult?! 

Well done for rescuing him, he's a beautiful boy :001_wub: You've fallen on your paws now, Alfie x


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Their loss is definitely your gain, he looks gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

What a wonderful way to fail! Good on the vet and congratulations to you :thumbup1:

The previous owner hopefully will meet karma very soon!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is lovely


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

He is a lovely dog, he looks like he has slotted in perfectly with you :thumbup:

Some people are just plain stupid, taking the poor dog to be pts, they obviously didn't have a clue!


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

All dogs go to heaven and a lot of people go to hell (particularly the one you've mention). 

What you did was wonderful and will indeed bring you a lot of good karma++. Best wishes on you and your new collie.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

What a waste of a beautiful boy that would of been...A massive well done to you and the vet..:thumbsup:


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

How on earth could anyone do such a thing. Reminds me of the throw-away society we live in.  Good on the vets and well done you he's lovely - what goes around comes around


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

He`s gorgeous


----------

